# Anyone seen this Teryx?



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey guys I'm getting a teryx (as long as the guy doesn't back out on me). I noticed it had a MIMB sticker on it. Figured someone may recognize it and give me some info on it.







kinda vague but it's an 08 with 29" terms. Motors seized on it but I got a pretty good deal lined up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't recognize it off hand


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well i ended up buying it. Can't tell you how cheap but very cheap lol. Not much is stock on it after lookin when I got it home. Has some type of lift on it. Bumper brand? SDR maybe?








Wireless warn winch, emp bumper full custom cage, trinity bros dual exhaust, true bead locks, and 29.5 terms etc . Cant wait to tear into the motor and get it going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Keep us posted... Looks pretty sick


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

The hr meter also only reads 110hrs. Doubt it's right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I remember seeing this Tyrex, I thought it was a member on here building it? Looks like it'll be fun once you get it running!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I thought I had seen it once before too. Sure wish I could track him down and get some info on it. Motor is seized verified today. I guess tomorrow tear Down begins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Great looking machine


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

That looks been a lot of good trails and mud, should be tough machine. Keep posted with the progress.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

A little update on it. The motor is currently at DSC. Got a few go fast parts going in it. Just a waiting game for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It will run like a scalded dog when they get done w/ it. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------

